# بعد الزواج ..؟؟؟؟



## هشام المهندس (27 يوليو 2011)

ماذا تريد الزوجة من زوجها
....
...
..

ان يخلص لها كدينهه
 ان يعتني بها كصحته
أن يختارها بعناية كساعته
ان يراعيها كسيارته
أن يدللها كأبنته
أن يحترمها كوالدته
 ان يتمتع بوجودها كأصدقائه
 ان يخاف فقدانها كوظيفته
 ان يتذكر دوما مناسباتها كأجتماعاته
 ان يهديها دوما وردا او شعرا كحبيبته
ان يهتم بها كاهتمامه باناقته
ان يذكرها دائما بالمحبه بوجودها وعدمه
ان تكون في احلامه دائما بنومه ويقظته

...
..
.

بصراحه في كم (ان) الغيت 
للضروره الشعريه  ..؟؟؟​ 
..

وطبعا  اكيد وبدون ادنى شك  
الرجال ملتزمين جدا 
بكل هذه الأمور ...؟؟؟؟؟؟​​​


----------



## النهيسى (27 يوليو 2011)

*موضوع جميل جدااا
شكراا
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## ملاك السماء (27 يوليو 2011)

موضوع جميل جدا و فعلا عندك حق و الله انا لما خطيبي بيينسى بس كده يسأل عليا ببقى موش طايقه نفسي و ببقى فاضل شويه و اولع فيه هههههههههه لا هو اصلا ما يقدرش ما يسألش عليا دا حتى و احنا متخاصمين لازم يسأل عليا كل شويه ربنا يخليه ليا يارب ...​


----------



## ملاك السماء (27 يوليو 2011)

لا دا احنا كده كمان لسه ما اتجوزناش بس عن قريب ان شاء الله اهم حاجه بس انه سامحني و حلينا مشاكلنا سوا دي اهم حاجه ان احنا اتصافينا و الحمد لله بعد كده بقى الزواج ده مقدور عليه و عن قريب ان شاء الله لسه والده هيحدد المعاد مع والدي بس غالبا هيبقى في اخر شهر اغسطس بس يارب نلاقي حجز فاضي ...


----------



## هشام المهندس (27 يوليو 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> *موضوع جميل جدااا*
> *شكراا*
> *ربنا يباركك*


 

شكراا لمرورك الجميل
الرب يبارك حياتك​


----------



## وردة يسوع (27 يوليو 2011)

نسيت ان الزوج المفروض يضع زوجته تاج علي راسه كمان ؛؛وان يحبها كاروحه كمان


----------



## هشام المهندس (30 يوليو 2011)

ملاك السماء قال:


> لا دا احنا كده كمان لسه ما اتجوزناش بس عن قريب ان شاء الله اهم حاجه بس انه سامحني و حلينا مشاكلنا سوا دي اهم حاجه ان احنا اتصافينا و الحمد لله بعد كده بقى الزواج ده مقدور عليه و عن قريب ان شاء الله لسه والده هيحدد المعاد مع والدي بس غالبا هيبقى في اخر شهر اغسطس بس يارب نلاقي حجز فاضي ...


 
مبروك
ربنا يتمم على خير 
ومبروك الاسم الجديد
شكراا للمرور الجميل
الرب يباركك ويحفظك​


----------



## هشام المهندس (30 يوليو 2011)

وردة يسوع قال:


> نسيت ان الزوج المفروض يضع زوجته تاج علي راسه كمان ؛؛وان يحبها كاروحه كمان


 

شكراا على الاضافه
ومبروك الاسم الجديد
شكراا للمرور الجميل
الرب يباركك ويحفظك​


----------



## elamer1000 (30 يوليو 2011)

*ربنا يبارك حياتك*

*+++*​


----------



## هشام المهندس (30 يوليو 2011)

elamer1000 قال:


> *ربنا يبارك حياتك*​
> 
> *+++*​


 


*يبارك حياتك ويحفظك
شكراا للمرور الجميل*​


----------



## كرستينا كركر (11 سبتمبر 2011)

*جميييييييييييييل جدا​​*


----------



## هشام المهندس (25 سبتمبر 2011)

كرستينا كركر قال:


> *جميييييييييييييل جدا​​*




شكراا لمرورك الجميل
الرب يبارك حياتك​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (25 سبتمبر 2011)

بعد الزواج يتمنى كل واحد ان يعامل الاخر باحسن ما يكون حتى تكون الحياة سعيدة


----------



## هشام المهندس (29 سبتمبر 2011)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> بعد الزواج يتمنى كل واحد ان يعامل الاخر باحسن ما يكون حتى تكون الحياة سعيدة


 


شكراا لمرورك الجميل
الرب يبارك حياتك​


----------



## ميرنا (29 سبتمبر 2011)

اهو كلام والسلام


----------



## هشام المهندس (29 أكتوبر 2011)

ميرنا قال:


> اهو كلام والسلام





	الكلام يقال لنسمعه وندرك معانيه ونحاول الوصول له 
ليس اكثر ان كان بمقدورنا

شكراا لمرورك الجميل
الرب يبارك حياتك​


----------



## حبيبه الناصرى (29 أكتوبر 2011)

كل هذا جميل ولاكنه ليس مطلوبنا من الزوج فقط ولاكنه مطلوب من الزوجه ايضا لتكون حياتهم سفينه محبه تعطى الكثير والكثير للابناء والاهل والمجتمع .​ 

شكرا لك على اختيارك للموضوع الجميل الرب يبارك خدمتك اخى​


----------



## هشام المهندس (29 أكتوبر 2011)

حبيبه الناصرى قال:


> كل هذا جميل ولاكنه ليس مطلوبنا من الزوج فقط ولاكنه مطلوب من الزوجه ايضا لتكون حياتهم سفينه محبه تعطى الكثير والكثير للابناء والاهل والمجتمع .​
> 
> شكرا لك على اختيارك للموضوع الجميل الرب يبارك خدمتك اخى​




شكراا لمرورك الجميل
الرب يبارك حياتك​


----------

